# Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse



## DerJörg (27. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen

Fahre doch noch nach Holland.

Weiß jemand ein paar gute Läden dort in Zeeland.

Werde mal sehen was dort bei´dem Wetter vom Strand aus geht. Ein paar Tipps für`s das Strandangeln währen von Vorteil der ich kein Boot habe ....:m

Danke und Gruß Jörg


----------



## DerJörg (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hi 

Ja zwei scheine brauche ich mein  Soh (9Jahr braucht wohl keinen ) aber werde dort beim VVV nachfragen und auf sicher gehen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Grubi (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hi

Ich fahre auch nach Zeeland /Renesse, am Dienstag gehts los , ich kann es kaum noch abwarten *g*

Angelzubehör bekommst du in dem kleinen Kaufhaus mitten in Renesse, die haben eine kleine Angelabteilung mit allem was man in Zeeland braucht .Nicht die Gezeitentabelle vergessen , liegt an der Kasse aus.
Dort bekommst du auch eine Karte von Zeeland mit allen guten Angelplätzen und den dort vorkommenden Fischarten .
Auch frische Seeringelwürer sind dort zu bekommen . Wattwürmer kannst du in der nähe von Renesse ausgraben ( Oesterschelde am Schelphoek) kommt man dran vorbei wenn man nach Renesse fährt.
Weitere Angelgeschäfte findest du in Zierikzee oder Burgh Haamstede.

Gefangen wird dort zur Zeit Zeebarsch , Hornhecht , Makrele, abend und nachts auch Plattfisch (Seezunge)
Am Südstrand von Renesse findest du eine Sandbank auf welcher du bei Ebbe weit rauslaufen kannst .
Dort hast du mit schlanken Blinkern oder Heeringspaternostern Erfolg .Hier kommt die Gezeitentabelle zum Einsatz , bei Ebbe weit rauslaufen und dann mit der Flut langsam zurück Richtung Strand wandern .

Weitere gute Plätze findest du am Neeltje Janz und am Brouwersdamm (Nordseeseite)
Wenn du es gerne gesellig magst stell dich an die Schleuse am Brouwersdamm da gehts ab wie auf nem überfüllten Kutter 

Édit :
|director: Achtung : Das Angeln an der Schleuse auf der "Nordseeseite innerhalb der Stacheldrahtabsperrung - hinter den Bojen und dem Verbotsschildern ist lebensgefährlich und kostet zuviel Geld wenn die Jungs mit dem Blaulich zum " Kassieren " kommen . Genaue Preisangaben sind dem folgenden Beitrag zu entnehmen 
Es ist schon ein tolles Schauspiel wenn dort bis zu hundert Angler ( kein Mist ) gleichzeitig wegrennen sobald jemand einen Warnruf von sich gibt |rolleyes 

Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub , evtl. sieht man sich ja mal auf der Landzunge.... 

Gruss Grubi


----------



## zesch (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Moin Moin,
war am Samstag 7.7.07 am Brouwersdamm (Nordseeseite),
hab innerhalb der Bojen geangelt:

*220 € hat dieser Spaß gekostet !*

gleiche Situation 30 Minuten später:

25 Leute angeln unten im Loch, da kommen die netten liberalen Polizisten, alle Angler "rennen" die Böschung rauf. Wer wird belehrt + muß zahlen = der *Deutsche*, die Holländer wurden nicht bestraft !
So ein scheiß - liberales Land, hier wird abkassiert.
Mich wundert das für das parken am Strand auf dem Brouwersdamm noch keine Parkgebühr erhoben wird....

zesch


----------



## Grubi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Petri 

Ich bin inzwischen zurück aus Zeeland und wollte mal ganz kurz berichten was so los war..

Erstmal zu der Schleuse .
Ok das Angeln hinter der Stacheldrahtabsperrung ist verboten , da sind wohl schon einige Unfälle passiert , gelegentlich schaut auch mal die Polizei nach dem rechten . Es ist dort aber schon möglich im Bereich der Bojen zu angeln , man kann mit dem richtigen Gerät weit in den abgesperrten Bereich hineinwerfen , aber die Hängergefahr ist recht hoch .Auf die Plattform direkt am " Loch " sollte man sich nicht stellen , es ist dort durch den Algenbewuchs sehr glatt und ich schätze mal es ist nicht möglich zu überleben wenn man 
bei ungünstiger Strömung ins Wasser fällt .|engel:
Es bildet sich ein grosser Strudel sobald das Wasser von der Nordsee ins Grevelingenmeer strömt . Nachdem ich oben den Tip gegeben habe weise ich hier mal vorsichtshalber auf diese Gefahr hin 
Ist im ersten Beitrag nun auch hinzugefügt .
Das angeln auf der Grevelingenmeer Seite dagegen ist nicht verboten , die Seite meinte ich auch mit " überfüllter Kutter " 
Nur das die Leute auch noch ihr Auto mit auf den Kutter nehmen  näher am Wasser kann man nicht parken ... der Menschenauflauf ist dort gerade zur Heeringszeit einfach zuviel für meinen Geschmack ...

Nun zum Rest von Zeeland ....
Es lief im Prinzip nix, selbst alte bekannte Topstellen brachten keine Fische. Direkt am Strand von Renesse habe ich im letzten Jahr viel Makrelen und Wolfsbarsche erwischt , dort war tote Hose.
In der Oesterschelde habe ich unmengen von " Watt und Seeringelwürmern gebadet , alle erfolgversprechenden Kunstköder durchs Wasser gezogen aber es war nix zu machen . Andere Angler zogen auch lange Gesichter , die Sommerfische waren wohl wegen des schlechten Wetters nicht in Fresslaune oder haben sich aufs offene Meer zurückgezogen ....man weiss es nicht .

Aber ein Angeljunky gibt ja nicht auf 

Glücklicherweise hatte ich vor dem Urlaub einige Berichte über das Gebiet "Maasvlakte" ( Europort) gelesen. Das war die Rettung .
Von Renesse aus ist dieser Hotspot ca 55 Km entfernt .
Eine Sat -Bild mit Markierung des von mir getesteten Gebietes hänge ich mal mit an .

Dort lief einfach "alles".
Selbst bei Ebbe fing ich dort : Wolfsbarsche , Makrelen , Schollen , Flundern und auch tagsüber Aale.
Wobei es bei Hochwasser nochmal besser wurde
Man erreicht dort schon mit kurzen Würfen tiefes Wasser .
Gleich der erste Fisch war ein Wolfsbarsch von knapp 90 cm ,
Kleinere Fische waren die Ausnahme und diese konnte ich alle unbeschadet zurücksetzen. 
Die Burschen sollten schon 50 cm haben damit sie sich mindestens einmal fortpflanzen können .
Ich muss sagen das war seit langem das beste Angeln was ich an der Nordsee erlebt habe . Ich bin dort insgesammt an 3 Tagen gewesen und die Beissphasen begannen immer sofort egal bei welchem Wasserstand ich dort eintraf .
Ich hatte an jedem Tag einen anderen Platz gewählt , ich vermute man kann im Bereich der Hafeneinfahrt zum Rotterdamer Hafengebiet nicht viel falsch machen .
Genaue Stückzahlen will ich hier garnicht aufzählen ( es lohnt sich 
Ich bin sicher dass ich dort nicht zum letzten mal war , die Winterfischerei auf Dorsch soll dort auch hervorragend sein .


Gruss an alle Zeelandfans Grubi


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Dickes Petri und danke für die Story!
Darf man fragen, welches Gerät du für die Barsche und Makrelen verwendet hast  (Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Köder)?
Der erwähnte Barsch müsste ja fast Jahresbestleistung sein.


----------



## Grubi (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hi Thilo

Ja gerne .....hier noch ein bischen was zur Technik.

Die Barsche wurden allerdings nicht mit Spinngerät gefangen , beim Spinnen erwischte ich nur Makrelen, mit schlanken Blinkern in Silber-Blau -30g.
Rute 3,50 m WG 30g-50g.
Zuerst mit silbernen Makrelenpaternostern ( reduziert auf 3 Haken) und einem 30g Blei am Ende.
Habe nach dem zweiten "Full-House) auf Blinker umgestellt.
Um an Barsch zu kommen versuchte ich verschiedene Gummifische mit Jigköpfen aus, leider waren die Makrelen immer schneller 

Die Barsche fing ich alle auf Watt und Seeringelwurm ( ich könnte nicht sagen was besser ist ) mit klassischem Brandungsgerät.

( Habe dabei auch mal die künstlichen und aromatisierten Würmer von Berkley getestet ...nicht einen Biss auf diese Dinger) 

Ich verwende in Zeeland relativ starkes Brandungsgerät , Ruten von 4,50 Meter Länge mit Wurfgefichten von 100-150g.
Rollen von Cormoran UK -Carp (Big Ben) 1000-Pi10
3er Paternoster von Albatros (Art.Nr. 49210) und von Ron Thompson ( Art.No. OPH-030002).. solche mit roten Abstandshaltern und nicht zu grossen Haken ,gelbe Schnüre von 0,50 mm. Mundschnüre rot und transparent.
Die Rollen sind mit 0,35 mm und 0,40 mm Schnur bespult.

Die Ruten stellte ich beim fischen mit dem Dreibein fast senkrecht ein Stück am Deich hoch um nicht ständig in der Steinpackung zu hängen.

Viel Erfolg bei der nächsten Jagd ....#:

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Rob.a.m. (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hi Grubi,
hab deine Bericht gelesen und kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das an der Oosterschelde keine Wölfis zu fangen waren. Die Sturmflutore sind nicht immer das non plus ultera, versuch es beim nächsten mal weiter in richtung Zeelandbrücke, wo die tiefen Kanten dicht am Ufer verlaufen. Die maritimen Stachelritter verharren nicht immer am selben Platz. 

Das Gebiet an der Maasvlakte welches du eingzeichnet hast ist in der Tat eins der besten Angelplätze am Europoort ,aber nicht immer, da hat du mächtig Glück gehabt. 
Die Winteranglei auf Dorsch sollte man besser dorthin verlegen wo das tiefer Fahrwasser dicht unter Land verläuft, Hoek van Holland, Beerkanal, Calandkanal oder dem Nieuwe Waterweg, je nach Windrichtung#6. Dort sind Fische bis zu +80 cm möglich.

Kleiner Tipp: probier das nächste mal an der Oosterschelde diese Kunstköder (auf das Bild mit dem Wolfsbarsch klicken):
http://www.zeevissport.com/22zeevissen/index_zeevissen.htm

ups sorry , hier auf deutsch

http://www.angelmagazin.com/Wolfsbarschfischen_mit_fast_vergessenen_Kunstkoedern.html

groetjes Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Grubi (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hi

Ach der Rob ist auch hier  ....mensch bei dir muss ich mich ja eh noch bedanken ...durch deine Berichte bin ich ja erst auf die Maasvlakte aufmerksam geworden  also "Big Thanks" für deine tollen und ausführlichen Berichte.

Deine Ködertips sind auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich ,diese Sachen habe ich auch in meinen Köderboxen .
Deine Fangplätze an der Oesterschelde sind mir alle wohlbekannt, auch deine "Lieblingsbuhne"  wenn ich sie wiedererkannt habe*g* , dort ist zur Zeit eine Baustelle der Deich wird saniert .Von Burgsluis bis zu der nächsten Topstelle (Bild im Anhang, direkt hinter mir begann die Baustelle) kurz vor den Fluttoren wird mit schweerem Gerät gearbeitet .
( evtl. ist es dort gerade zu laut ?!)

In diesem Gebiet ging sonst eigentlich immer etwas, ich weiss auch nicht was los war. Wind kam aus Süd -Südwest , ich hatte es bei jedem Wasserstand versucht .
Nichteinmmal Hornhechte oder Makrelen wurden dort gefangen .

Aber das gehört wohl beim angeln dazu , es kann nicht immer Weihnachten sein . Beim nächsten mal wirds dort sicher wieder besser laufen ....
Nochmals danke für deine vielen Tips.

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Klasse das meine Berichte nicht ganz für die Katz sind|supergri und ich damit einigen das Angeln an der niederländischen Küste etwas näher bringen konnte.

Hallo Grubi, da du ja meinen Ausführungen folgst müsste dir eigentlich auffallen das ich nicht immer an der selben Stelle fische. Die Wolfsbarschrudel jagen nicht immer an gleichen Platz, am letzten Wochenende haben wir allein an der Oosterschelde mehr als 70km zurückgelegt (mit dem Auto und zu Fuß!!) um mehrer Spots abzufischen. Wir hatten Süd bis Südost Wind4-5 bft. eigentlich keine guten Vorrausetzung.
Nur bei einem gabs Fisch, da kann man nicht von meiner Lieblingsbuhne sprechen, gut dieser Platz ist mit tollen Erinnerungen belegt, aber um Wolfsbarsche zu fangen sollte man schon mobil sein um Erfog zu haben.
Übrigens Makrelen kehren langsam wieder in die Schelde ein und die Hornis kommen wahrschleinlich im September zurück#6.

Gruß Rob 
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Top Köder waren dunkele Twister#6

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com

PS die großen Wölfis schwimmen wieder um für Nachwuchs zu sorgen.
Zwei pro Person mußten leider für die Küche herhalten.


----------



## Grubi (23. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hi Rob 

Danke fürs Update.....mir juckts in den Fingern *g*
Ich muss dringend ans Meer , konnte leider seit dem Urlaub garnicht mehr zum Meer ...

Da habt ihr ja ein paar schöne Burschen erlegt ... respekt #6

Ja diese längeren Touren muss man schon in Kauf nehmen wenn man nicht nur Würmer baden will .
Aber es macht ja auch Spass durch Zeeland zu fahren *werbungmach*.....sehr schöne Landschaft 

Mal sehen ob ich mich in nächster Zeit mal freimachen kann um 
mein Glück zu versuchen .

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

(lach),
Morgens und am Abend Wolfsbarsche jagen und Mittags in Zierikzee Köder und Infos holen (*SeeFish in der Visstraat!!)* dann bei der Marina Mittagessen (hübsche Bedienung)

Hubs, noch mehr Werbung:q

Gruß Rob


----------



## Airferdo (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hallo und guten Morgen,
ende September werde ich in Renesse sein, ich werde dort das erste mal fischen ! konnte schon einige tolle Berichte und Tips hier nachlesen. mich würde interesieren ob man dort auch Boot mieten kann um in den "inneren" Bereich Fischen kann, falls ja , macht das Sinn.Ansonsten werde ich an den Strand gehen und mich auch mal auf Wolfbarsche probieren.Ist Sep/Okt überhaupt was zu fangen dort ? Kann sagen das ich eigentlich recht erfahren bin was das Meeresfischen angeht aber über Hotspots oder Kartenansichten (google map) über die Stellen wo die Kanten zum tiefen Wasser sind würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Ich verspreche auch einen Bericht nach meiner Rückkehr.....


----------



## Rob.a.m. (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hallo Airfredo,
mit dem inneren Bereich meinst du bestimmt das Grevelinger Meer. Top Gewässer für Plattfisch und Wittling und hier:
http://www.hendrik2.eurovisser45.nl/
kann man ein Boot mieten zum Selbstfahren, führerscheinfrei.
Ich würde dir jedoch zu einen der kleinen Kutter raten, die Skipper kennen das Gewässer besser#6.

Zum Brandungsfischen kann ich dir nur diesen Strand bei Renesse (Kijkduin) empfehlen(rot 10):
http://www.zeevissport.com/07stekken/nederland/index_stekken_zl.htm
Im September/Oktober werden dort zum größten Teil noch Sommerfische gefangen wie Seezunge, Aal, Wolfsbarsch... .


Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Airferdo (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hey klasse vielen Dank ....


----------



## Schmoeller (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Na, dann sag ich auch mal "danke" an Grubi und Rob. Ich fahr nämlich Mitte September nach Serooskerke. Und mit den Antworten von euch beiden weiß ich auf einen Schlag, was ich an Angelzeug mitnehmen muß. #h

Nochmals danke und Grüße

Frank


----------



## Airferdo (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

aber nicht alles wegfangen ja !!!
ich möchte speziell auf platte gehen und würde mich auch mal über einen wolfsbarsch freuen allerdings glaube ich nicht das ich einen erwische , ist der nicht recht selten in der region.
sorry wegen meiner unwissenheit aber ich habe mich noch nie mit diesem revier beschäftigt.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Hallo Airfredo,
die Oosterschelde zählt zu den Laichgebieten der Wolfsbarsche.
Sie sind daher nicht selten, nur schwierig zu fangen, aber wenn man mal den Bogen raus hat bleibt man selten Schneider.
Hier noch ein paar tips zur Wolfsjagd.
http://www.angelmagazin.com/gekonnt_gefuehrt.html
http://www.angelmagazin.com/KaffeeOderTee.html

Gruß Rob 
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Airferdo (6. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Wow da wird einen ja ganz anders ich glaube ich laß die Platten weg ! 
Danke Rob !
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall probieren, daß da auch das Laichgebiet der Wolfsbarsche ist war mir neu !
In Frankreich  werden die Barsche in warmen Abwasser von Atomkraftwerken gezüchtet, mein Onkel hatte das seltene Vergnügen da mal in so eine Zuchtanlage reinzugehen weil der einen Mitarbeiter kannte,er sagt das es da gesichert war wie Fort Knox und in den Gräben und Bächen rund um die Zuchtanlage nur so von denBarschen wimmelt (alle abgehauen) der Bekannte hat die Rute (mit Pose und Wurm) genau 15 Sek im Wasser gehabt bis die Rolle (Baureihe anno 1971) anfingt zu kreischen.Sowas hatte er noch nie vorher gesehen.Da wo wo der Abwasserkanal ins Meer mündete hat es vor Anglern dann gewimmelt.Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau wo das war muß aber in der Nähe von Dünkirchen sein !


----------



## Airferdo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Zeeland / Renesse*

Also nach einer Woche Roompoot / Beach Resort  viel das Angelergebniss eher nüchtern aus.
Am Strand von Baanjard habe ich einen handlangen Wolfbarsch gefangen am Fealweg /Mole habe ich meine Rute zwei mal ausgeworfen (ca 50 Meter) beide mal Totalverlust bzw. Abriss der ganzen Montage :-( ansonsten nicht einen Biss am ganzen Molenbereich Neelte Jans ! Im Mattenhaven habe ich Meeräschen gesehen alledings konnte ich meine Geheimmontage ;-) aufgrund von den ganzen Fletterviehzeug da nicht anwenden !
Ich habe mir in Yerekse ein großes Boot 110 Euro pro Tag für bis zu 8 Personen gemietet und dort kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge bis 30 cm gefangen ! Alle wieder rein !!! Holländer und Belgier die auch dort fischten haben wirklich JEDEN Fisch mitgenommen. Ein paar Bilder stell ich noch ein.
Leider spilete das Wetter total verrückt mal Sturm mal Flaute un der Wind drehte von West auf Nor und Ost und wieder zurück :-( ansonsten sieht das nach viel Fisch aus und tolle Strände gibt es da auch aber man muß die Plätze wohl kennen.Am Brousweerdamm bin ich nicht zum Angeln gegangen ich habe mir das angeschaut und nööö also das ist mir zu doof.Alles angelt da so vor sich hin , plötzlich sieht einer Hornhechte  (ablaufendes Wasser) da stehen ,zirka 20 Montagen verschiedenster Art fliegen plötzlich in die richtung der Fische und fast alle verheddern sich  also das ist etwas albern wie ich finde. Die Robbe die da wohl immer rumpaddelt ist sehenswert.Es standen auch einige auf der Meerseite unten auf der Kante, also da darfst echt nicht daneben treten wenn das Wasser bei Flut reinläuft, obwohl die Robbe kann da ja auch durchtauchen, wenn man lange genung die Luft anhält wird dich schon ein Angler auf der anderen Seite am Harken haben.


----------

